# 2011 40th Annual Pensacola International Billfish Tourney!



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is some updated Info on this years 40th Pensacola International Billfish Tournament. Notice the Lower ENTRY FEE if entered by April 15 and also First Place Blue marlin $10,000 this Tournament is now an IGFA Offshore World Championship Qualifier. Also, added is calcuttas for Small boats Trifolds are being mailed daily and several boats have taken advantage of the EARLY BIRD entry fee have already entered. If you need more info please email me @ [email protected] Hope to see you there!! there is a bigger copy of this info on www.pbgfc.com or follow us on Facebook as more info will be added as the days get closer Tight Lines!!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you to the Folks @ Black Bart for providing some freebies for each boat that fishes the 4oth Annual International!!! Recieved more early entries today!! Take advantage of the Early Bird Discount that ends April 15th! Shaping up to be another great event!!


----------



## dolfan29 (Feb 19, 2009)

*black barts*

I am signed up for the tournament, how do I get my free Black Bart lures?The name of my boat is the BIG DOG.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

dolfan29 said:


> I am signed up for the tournament, how do I get my free Black Bart lures?The name of my boat is the BIG DOG.


They will be in your Bags the night of Captains Banquet, along with a bunch of other Freebies. Every boat that Registers early will also have their boat name embroidered on it.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

The early Bird entries went extremely well with close to 20 boats already PAID & entered! You can still take advantage of an Early Entry Discount of $860 if you enter before June 23.

For those who are unable to fish we have a little something for you too down at the weigh ins @ Plaza De Luna Park @ Palafox Peir. We are finishing up the final details for Celebration of 40 years of "Tradition" on Sat. July 2 the final day of the Tournament. There will be events for both the kids and adults wrapping up with LIVE MUSIC ENTERTAINMENT in the park so make plans to Join us more details coming soon! 

Here is the Artwork for this years Tournament provided by Larry Rackley of Yellowfin Art Gallery!! www.pbgfc.com for more info.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Im sorry, but somebody please hit me on the head before i spend that kind of money to fish my boat! Ya'll have a nice weekend!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Early Registration has gone extremely well!! This years International will be buzzing with cameras as it will be filmed to be part of a new Tv Series!! Please take advantage of the early entry special of $860 entries must be postmarked by June 23. Also for those who are unable to fish or like a! and would rather be beat in the head to spend money to fish please join us dockside for the weigh ins where it will be both kid friendly and adult friendly with adult beverages available Highlited with a free performance by the Kyle Parker Band!! Hope to see you there!!


----------



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

Blue Prints will be there!!! Those guys ALWAYS put on a First class event!!! Cant wait to see what all they have in store!!!!


----------

